
A map of America’s migrations using genetic data from 770K saliva samples - freedomben
https://blogs.ancestry.com/cm/what-770000-tubes-of-saliva-reveal-about-america/
======
notspanishflu
That map makes no sense. Hawaii ruled by Caribbeans? California is mostly
Portuguese? No sign of Spaniards? I call it BS.

This is a really poor piece of PR for Ancestry.

------
mirimir
And people worry about Google having too much of their data?

[https://www.wired.com/2015/10/familial-dna-evidence-turns-
in...](https://www.wired.com/2015/10/familial-dna-evidence-turns-innocent-
people-into-crime-suspects/)

[https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/05/how-private-dna-
data-l...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/05/how-private-dna-data-led-
idaho-cops-wild-goose-chase-and-linked-innocent-man-20)

~~~
bigbugbag
And rightly so, on top on everything else google has a copy of the whole human
genome and has been in this DNA business for almost 10 years.

23andme, Google Health (discontinued), Calico, Google Genomics, Baseline Study
to name a few out of the long list of why google is scary.

~~~
mirimir
Damn. It's worse.

It was disconcerting to learn that the Sorenson DNA data was public. Just
"anonymized".

~~~
r0muald
Dumb question: what are the possibilities for obtaining the same service
offered by these data-hungry companies without giving up genetic privacy?

------
bigbugbag
That the United Stated are a scary place and that you can't trust ancestry.com
and ancestryDNA. They will take your DNA samples and put it in a big database
to be crunched and analyzed and used for their own marketing. May be used by
current or future government for whatever nefarious purpose, or hacked and
stolen or sold for profit.

~~~
saiya-jin
east-german secret service stasi had this technique for up to 5 millions of
their own citizens, in form of some smellable clothing sealed in jar so that
trained hounds can track you.

~~~
oblio
(rant)

I'm not saying you're wrong and I agree that these companies will use the info
for their personal gain.

But I do have a question for anyone watching: why are Americans so paranoid
about falling under a authoritarian regime? Europeans aren't as afraid of it
and every European country has at one point or another been ruled by a
dictator. The US has never been yet the vast majority of comments by Americans
seems to indicate a deep distrust of their own government, to the point where
half the country would almost get rid of it (Republicans).

There's a very thick line between a slightly abusive and malfunctioning
government and full blown dictatorship. And that line is not that easy to
cross as it may seem if the country's citizens don't want it. Heck, my
country, Romania, who had a very fragile democracy across the years, only
succumbed to dictatorship under massive external pressure - including military
pressure - from the Nazis and the Communists.

If little ol' Romania, with a very uneducated populace yet willing to fight
for its democracy sort of held on for 100 years out of the 160 since its
formation, surely the US would be more resilient, without half its citizens
becoming paranoid?

(end-of-rant)

~~~
marcoperaza
Maybe that vigilance is why the American Republic has been uninterrupted for
over 200 years while freedom and democracy in continental Europe only still
exist because the US won and imposed it.

~~~
scrollaway
> _freedom and democracy in continental Europe only still exist because the US
> won and imposed it._

This is a ridiculous assertion. Back it up with some facts and sources.

~~~
marcoperaza
The Second World War and the Cold War. American military inolvement in Europe
is the only reason why the entire continent wasn't permanently controlled by
either the Nazis or Soviets.

------
liquidise
Clicking the infographics brings me to a signup page? I'm not one to complain
about marketing techniques but jeez is that a poor experience.

~~~
jay-saint
Open the actual image in a new tab it is much larger and actually readable.
[https://blogs.ancestry.com/cm/files/2017/02/MapMigration_c.j...](https://blogs.ancestry.com/cm/files/2017/02/MapMigration_c.jpg)

------
jaimex2
So many tin foil hats. Just don't give them your real details when signing up
and sending the sample?

I did mine because it was a cheap way to get my DNA in a file. You can then
run it against [https://promethease.com/](https://promethease.com/) or
[http://dna.land](http://dna.land) or whatever other tool you like.

~~~
marchenko
That might work as long as none of your relatives use the service and submit
their real details.

~~~
jaimex2
Yeah, there is no defence against that as far as I know?

Like, even if you don't ever do it a relative will still get a close enough
match to put you in the picture.

------
Jaruzel
Direct link to the full-size map for the lazy right-clickers:

[https://blogs.ancestry.com/cm/files/2017/02/MapMigration_c.j...](https://blogs.ancestry.com/cm/files/2017/02/MapMigration_c.jpg)

------
hijp
Why is Hawaii labeled Caribbeans?

------
sl1e
They still have no clue about the northern Alaska Natives.

